# Great day at the groomers



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Bama had a lovely time today at the groomers. Well, maybe not lovely, but she handled it fine and loved the attention and seeing other dogs. 

The best part of the appointment was what the groomer told me afterwards. There was not a single mat! Not even behind the ears. She said I've done a good job brushing her. 
I will post some pics soon. 

Angie & Bama (the ewok dog)


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

the first pic is a before-during-after collage, the second is a 'fluffy puppy' collage of pics from once we got home after the groomers.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff. This is what the first session should be like. Very important to make this as least aversive as possible. No wonder groomers don't like mats, it can me the difference between a nonevent or a nightmare. koodos


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie pie you have there!! Glad you are happy with the grooming session and that Bama was good girl!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Bama, between bath and dry...(I used the LOLCatMaker app)


----------

